# The Kreg Pocket hole Jig



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

For those of you that might be starting out and are interested in the kreg jig, check out this video


----------



## dg011 (Jan 4, 2016)

Done a lot of projects with the Kreg jig. Very easy and quick to use.


----------



## IowaDave (May 21, 2015)

FWIW, I have had a Kreg jig for about 5 years now and I have been very happy with the results. Easy to use and very high quality joints.


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

If you are making face frames with the pocket hole system, you really need the Kreg Face Clamp to hold the pieces in alignment while driving the screws. It can be done with standard F-style clamps, but the face clamp just makes it easier.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have had the Kreg master kit since it came out, bought the updated kit a few year so after that. This is one tool in my shop I love to use. Besides face frames and cabinet boxes, I have found more things to use it for. Would highly recommend.
Mike Hawkins.


----------

